# Suns set to begin 'long, long summer'



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> When the Suns basketball operations staff came aboard in the summer of 2010, the roster was essentially in place from moves Managing Partner Robert Sarver made between regimes.
> 
> In the summer of 2011, the staff was handcuffed by the NBA lockout. Even when labor peace was found in late November, the Suns were limited by a rushed transaction period and a capped-out roster.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...-long-long-summer.html#comments#ixzz1tSdXLG14


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We need a top 2 pick this year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> We need a top 2 pick this year.



So we can discover another young talented player to trade to a different team? :yesyesyes:


----------

